# Focke Wulf Fw 187 'Falke



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2016)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2016)

Cockpit

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice


----------



## johnbr (Dec 22, 2016)

Focke-Wulf Fw 187 Falke "Falcon" info


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Dec 23, 2016)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueuoirOohQI_


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you very much. For the 1st time I've realized there were actual windows under the nose.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

The *Focke-Wulf Fw 187 Falke* ("falcon") was a German aircraft developed in the late 1930s. It was conceived by Kurt Tank as a twin-engine, high-performance fighter, but the _Luftwaffe_ saw no role for the design, perceiving it as intermediate between the Messerschmitt Bf 109 and Bf 110. Later prototypes were adapted to two-seats to compete with the Bf 110 in the _Zerstörer_ (heavy fighter) role, but only nine aircraft were built in total.

* Specifications (Fw 187 A-0)[edit] *
*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 2
*Length:* 11.12 m (36 ft 6 in)
*Wingspan:* 15.30 m (50 ft 2 ⅓ in)
*Height:* 3.85 m (12 ft 7 ⅔ in)
*Wing area:* 30.40 m² (327.22 ft²)
*Empty weight:* 3,700 kg (8,157 lb)
*Loaded weight:* 5,000 kg (11,023 lb)
*Powerplant:* 2 × Junkers Jumo 210G 12-cylinder inverted-V piston, 515 kW (700 PS) each
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 529 km/h at 4,200 m (329 mph at 13,780 ft)
*Service ceiling:* 10,000 m (32,810 ft)
*Rate of climb:* 1,050 m/min (3,445 ft/min)
*Wing loading:* 164.14 kg/m² (33.62 lb/ft²)
*Armament*


4 × 7.92 mm (.312 in) MG 17 machine guns in fuselage sides
2 × 20 mm MG FF cannon in lower fuselage


----------



## Wurger (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2017)

Note the engine instruments on the side of the engines.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2017)

Noted. Those 187 pilots must have had great eyes


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 19, 2019)

Забытый немецкий истребитель с высокими летными характеристиками. Опытные тяжелые истребители Focke-Wulf FW 187 Falke - Альтернативная История

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 19, 2019)

Looks like some iterations only had one MG per side, instead of two.


----------



## johnbr (Aug 12, 2019)

Focke Wulf Fw-187


----------



## johnbr (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 27, 2019)

Focke Wulf | eBay


----------

